# Datenbankaufgabe



## appl_ (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

also ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen und zwar muss ich aus einem Projekt

2 anonyme Blöcke
2 Prozeduren
2 Funktionen 

erstellen.

Wenn sich jemand auskennt bitte einfach per PN melden.

Danke


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Mai 2014)

Moin,

(a) noch weniger Infos ging nicht ???:L ;(

(b) was hast das Ganze denn mit DB zu tun ???:L

(c) bitte warum (nur) per PN ???:L Ein Forum ist dazu da, dass ALLE was von den Einträgen haben :noe:

Gruß
Klaus


----------

